# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Çfarë shembulli po u jepni fëmijëve tuaj si prind?

## Albo

Si prindër, ne jemi shumë të preokupuar për tu kujdesur për fëmijët tanë që të mos iu mungojnë gjërat më bazike: veshje, ushqimi, higjena, lodrat. Por shpesh harrojmë që t'i kushtojmë vëmendje apo rëndësi që fëmija është duke regjistruar gjithçka që ne themi, bëjmë apo sillemi. Ashtu si pa vetëdije, fëmija ynë po regjistron sjelljen tonë ne mendjen e tij. Dhe çdo gjë që ne bëjmë, ata mundohen ta regjistrojnë e kopjojnë, që nesër të bëjnë edhe ata si ne.

- A e keni vënë re një gjë të tillë?

- A mundoheni që të krijoni një shembull të mirë për fëmijën tuaj?

- Cilat janë disa prej vështirësive që keni hasur?

- A mendoni se shembulli i prindit lë gjurmë tek sjellja e fëmijës?


Diskutim të këndshëm.

Albo

----------


## Marya

cfare shembulli
te sillemi si njerez

----------


## Albo

> cfare shembulli
> te sillemi si njerez


E kisha fjalen, sa te ndergjegjshem jemi si prinder ne lidhje me sjelljen tone ne prani te femijeve. Qellon shpesh qe ne si prinder na ngrihen nervat. Ka raste kur ne bejme te kunderten e asaj qe u kerkojme femijve tane.

A eshte i rendesishem shembulli yne tek femija?

Femija meson jo vetem nga fjalet qe dalin nga goja e prinderit, por edhe nga sjellja e tij.

Albo

----------


## lisa12

po une i kam vene re kur ne  ngrejme zerin ndonjehere duke diskutuar ...dhe ato fillojne te reagojne po ashtu dhe pse nuk po i flasim atyre flas per femije 2-3 vjece...dhe ne filluam te mundohemi te mos japim pershtypje qe po nxehemi.....ne sy te femijeve i kerkojm  te falur njeri-tjetrit qe kur jemi vetem se ulim hunden......ne shume raste na duhet ti themi njeri-tjetrit hajde shpejt shkojm lajm dhembet ose problemi me i madh te ne  eshte te shkuarit ne krevat...pse babi duhet te rri me gjate dhe ne duhet te shtrihemi??se mami shkret gjithmone do te shkoj patjeter deri sa ti zere gjumi duke lexuar liber nga 2 faqe ata dhe une deri sa i ze gjumi me merret fryma ose perradha shqip

----------

